# 1890s scrapbook



## sorcharocks (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi.  I have an old scrapbook I found at a yard sale several years ago.  There are about 60 pages of newspaper clippings about bicycle races in the 1890s.  There are also some advertisements for the old bikes, and a flyer for a "Knickerbocker Wheel Club" bicycle race in 1896.  All the clippings appear to come from Cheyenne, Wyoming.  I was wondering if anybody knows anything about the club, and whether this item might be interesting or valuable to somebody.

Thanks.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 23, 2010)

Let's see some pics!  You've come to the right place as far as folks who can appreciate something like what you've found...
I might be interested...


----------

